

Looking for #7 - jrlevine
http://blog.news.me/post/12161580238/looking-for-7

======
danso
Frankly,, I'm surprised that news.me still exists, never mind that they were
hiring. Good news on both fronts. I'm someone who has no problem paying for
content, but I think news.me made a huge mistake by launching with a pay wall
before proving to users that it was any different from other Twitter
aggregators. It definitely did not win in the polish department.

~~~
jrlevine
Where were you 6 months ago? :)

Thanks for the comment. Following the spinout from bitly, we're assuming a
more ambitious vision for the app. Stay tuned...

(ps we're big fans of pro publica. keep up the great work!)

~~~
danso
I checked out news.me when it launched and you guys were very gracious to give
me another free trial so I could try it again. However, I didn't get into it
then...but I'm definitely not someone who uses his iPad for reading outside of
the browser or kindle app, so take my ignorance with a grain of salt :)

